# BLD competition



## joey (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay guys/girls, I'm gonna run a little mini competition... right in this thread.
Just reply if you wanna join, and I'll PM you with details.

edit: this won't be a normal competition.. you should be reading about memo/exec methods a lot


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## cubeRemi (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in!! (because of your edit)


----------



## Zava (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in! 
too short


----------



## Gprano (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, let's try. I'm in


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in, of course .


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure, I'm game.


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 23, 2008)

depends on when it is, but send me the message...


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll try it joey. 

need bld practice...


----------



## KConny (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in. 
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 23, 2008)

duh.....


----------



## wryyl (Nov 23, 2008)

Count me in. Hmm.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in. Sounds interesting.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 23, 2008)

okay I'm in


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, guys... I'm in.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds fun, I'm in.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 23, 2008)

I am in. Details please.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 23, 2008)

Count me in too


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in. stuff.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure why not.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds a little frightening, but I can't resist - I'm in.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll just join this and DNF a few solves...


----------



## BillB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sure. I'm in.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me xD


----------



## pjk (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 24, 2008)

oh sweet. Im in too!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds fun, I'll try it.

Chris


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 24, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Faz (Nov 24, 2008)

Im in as well.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2008)

Incoming.̣̣


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2008)

, it's now closed, I'll be sending PM's 'shortly'.


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2008)

I just sent out a shedload of PMs. Several more to go.. so don't worry if you don't have yours yet.


----------



## cubeRemi (Nov 25, 2008)

do we just post our method + results here??


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, just post the results here when you're done.

edit: no
PM me the results.Quoting the PM I originally sent. Also include a comment.


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you allow us to fix parity as we want?


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2008)

Unless speficied, parity fixes should be the ones used with the normal methods.. or if not, just fix it whatever way.

*PM me the results. Quoting the PM I originally sent. Also include a comment.*


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2008)

when do the results have to be in by - i say 1 week deadline from today


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 26, 2008)

What does the winner get? A pat on the back


----------

